# Triton RTA300 - router suggestion



## craydive (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,
This is my first post, as I am very new to this forum. I have done woodworking many years ago at school and early working life. Not what you would call experienced, but as all things in life, I am willing to have a go. My first project is to build a pair of speakers using 18mm marine grade plywood. I have joined the Mens Shed, and have managed to cut the plywood to match the plan of the speakers. However, I want to now use a router to provide cuts into the side wall of the speaker boxes to take the internal bracing. I have scored a Triton RTA300 router table in good condition, very cheaply, but it doesn't come with a router. Hence my question, what would be a suitable router to get me started. Not on a tight budget, but I do want to manage the costs, as there is other stuff to get as well. I want to use 1/2" bits, and the immediate routing is confined to 14mm deep rebates, by 18mm wide. However, this is now, and I would like my router table to be versatile in the future. Next week I am going to Adelaide, South Australia, and would look at what routers they have down there. However, it would help to know what might be a suitable router to help me. 
cheers
steve


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Steve. There are lots of jobs that are well suited for doing on a router table but for routing pockets into panels I would do it with a handheld plunge router and a jig to guide it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There is no better router in a table than a Triton TRA1000.


----------



## craydive (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks Chuck, and I have actually been eyeing off a makita handheld trimmer router. In this particular project I am planning to also do some long rebates along the edge of the side panels. I guess a jig for this and hand trimmer would also do the job. More to think about, during luchtimes and slack times during the day. I must say this project whilst simple to many, is really enjoyable pondering the best way to do things.

I did score the triton RTA300 table very cheaply, so I would like to populate it with a router, even if not used on this particular job.

Thanks Harry. I looked at the Triton website today, and noticed the current router is a TRA001B. I also saw a Triton TRA001 router for sale on gumtree, and this made me wonder what the difference is between the TRA001B and the TRA001 models are. Any thoughts?

I also saw some GMC routers that have never been used, and have some bits included in the kit. The GMC router would have to be 10 years old, as GMC went bust in 2008/9. However they are very very cheap in gumtree. Are they worth considering for part time use of the router table, until I get a much better feel for what and the amount of routering that I may do?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Steve! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name. Past this thread we probably won't remember your name but we can look on the left panel and see it pretty easily.

I have a Bosch 1617 in my router table and that's a good all around router.

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

craydive said:


> Thanks Chuck, and I have actually been eyeing off a makita handheld trimmer router. In this particular project I am planning to also do some long rebates along the edge of the side panels. I guess a jig for this and hand trimmer would also do the job. More to think about, during luchtimes and slack times during the day. I must say this project whilst simple to many, is really enjoyable pondering the best way to do things.
> 
> I did score the triton RTA300 table very cheaply, so I would like to populate it with a router, even if not used on this particular job.
> 
> ...


First of all I was dreaming when I typed TRA1000, it should of course be TRA001. The early version did not have above table height adjustment whereas the later versions do. The Makita RTO700 is an excellent router but it is a TRIM ROUTER therefor there is a limit to what it is capable of. As a second router the GMC is not a bad router and for hand held plunge routing it is excellent because of the multi-step anvil. In 2000 I was tossing up whether to buy a GMC or BOSCH, I chose the Bosch which I regretted and sold after a few month and bought a Makita 3612C which is still in my collection but now sits on a set of skis which are used occasionally and for regular hand held use i have a Makita RP2301FC.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the TRA001 with above table height adjustment. Excellent machine in the table. LOTS of power, but a bit heavy for me to use freehand. Here I prefer the Bosch 2.25 hp model, but I've noticed that Makita seems to be very popular in your part of the world. You'll note that many of us here have multiple routers, and many have built their own tables. Harry turned me on the the Triton and I pretty much trust anything he posts or recommends.


----------



## craydive (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks guys.
The Triton TRA001B is $519, and I saw a TRA001 in gumtree.com.au that was advertised as new for $300, hence the reason for asking about the model number differences. Thinking on it, when I am getting into that amount of money, I want the whole enchilada, meaning the table height adjustment to be part of the deal. I am quite enamoured with the idea of the triton, after the recommendations here. So I am left with the $519 TRA001B or a cheaper option.

I looked at the GMC router on gumtree, and it is a 1550W unit with 50 router bits as part of the kit, advertised as new, and unused, for $90. I will check out the GMC this weekend, and if it is new and unused, I think I will get it. Even if it breaks down after a few uses, I will have gained experience with a table router, and the fact that it has some bits means I can get started without a large cash outlay. The bits, even if they are not the highest quality, will allow me to gain experience.

I have been quizzing the cabinet maker at work for the last three weeks about routers, and listening to sage words of advice. He is big on jigs. He put me onto the Makita RTO700CX2 trim router (mentioned above as eyeing off). Snap, its the same series as Harry has suggested. I have ordered the beast, so will see how it goes when the trim router arrives. Will check out the 50 bits in the GMC kit to see if any are 1/4" bits.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Please let us all know how you get on Stevet.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day, Stevet, welcome to the forum.

I have a TRA001 and a TRB001.

I believe the TRA001 is 2400W and the TRB001 is (was) 2000w.....


PS it is called a TRA001B on Carbatec web site but not on Triton web site (Triton only show the TRA001)

From the pictures it looks like the TRA001B and the current TRA001, use the newer body with different plunge locks....(as does my TRB001...) confusing eh....?


----------



## craydive (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Guys, Well life gets in the way and my plans of spending a week in Adelaide and looking at a router and then using it in anger were thwarted. I ended up helping number 2 daughter move back from Townsville to Adelaide, by road. The things dad's do.
I did get to look at the GMC router mentioned and decided to give it a whirl. The GMC router doesn't look used, and all the bits are there. Now I just have to learn what they all do. I have upladed a piccy of the base of the GMC router and there doesnt look like any scrape marks on it at all.

I also did a cheeky detour on the road trip and managed to squeeze into the 4WD a triton 2000 saw table, triton 2400W saw, and extension table that allows large sheets to be cut (8x4). Sadly, all the woodworking gear is at our shack in South Australia, and I live in a small unit Alice Springs, so my woodworking fun will have to wait until I get back there again. Hopefully soon, as I have left my speaker cabinet wood on my workbench waiting till I can toodle down there again.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've had the Triton saw table and saw since 2001 and find it works perfectly. The GMC Gold was a special edition, a friend of mine found a brand new one complete in it's case in a dump bin at the University where he worked, (lucky guy). The multi step anvil is the first that I ever saw and have modified my 1/2" routers with multi step anvils.


----------

